# Cool game for a 4-year old?



## Zjem (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm looking for a nice osx game for a 4-year old.
Wo can give me some tips?


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 31, 2005)

Kid Pix 4  (I loved kid pix as a youngin' )


----------



## barhar (Oct 31, 2005)

'Nick Jigsaw SpongeBob', 'Nick Jigsaw Jimmy Neutron', 'Nick Jigsaw OddParents', 'Nick Jigsaw Blue', and 'Nick Jigsaw Dora', 'Luxor'... other 'GameHouse' games; and, 'Candy Cruncher' and 'BarRaceV2'.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 1, 2005)

My son is 4 and he loves playing the Marble Blast game that came with the iMac G5 we bought recently.  I also have MAME installed and he plays some of the games on there (yes, I downloaded the ROMs...but you can't have them! ).  I wonder if there's actually somewhere I can buy the ROMs from legally...

Anyways, try some of the games that shipped with the Mac.  Also check out VersionTracker (http://versiontracker.com) and MacUpdate (http://macupdate.com) for some games.


----------



## barhar (Nov 1, 2005)

Although not games; but, equally entertaining - for young girls, are My Scene, PaperDoll Heaven, Polly, and Sesame Street.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 1, 2005)

My son also visits some of the sites you mentioned like Sesame Street.  He also visits NOGGIN (http://noggin.com) and some other kid sites like Nick Jr., Playhouse Disney, etc.

And yes, all on the Mac.


----------



## HoZ (Nov 2, 2005)

ah yes, i loved kid pix as a little tyke....

those were the days...


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2005)

I also used JumpStart Baby and JumpStart Toddler, as well as Reader Rabbit Toddler.  Very popular among the kiddies here.


----------



## kinc (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice site for kids
http://www.uptoten.com/kids/uptoten-home.html


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 3, 2005)

kinc said:
			
		

> Nice site for kids
> http://www.uptoten.com/kids/uptoten-home.html



Now those are really cute for the kids.  I'll definitely include that in the line-up.  Thanks!


----------



## texanpenguin (Nov 6, 2005)

Kid Pix was totally awesome. I remember playing around with it when I was about 5.

I really liked Jump Start first grade when I was in sixth grade... nothing wrong with that .


----------

